# Lapierre Rapt



## Bikedude001 (24. September 2010)

Alles über das Rapt...
Freue mich schon auf die ersten Fahrberichte, Bilder....


----------



## MightyMike (8. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe mir jetzt im Winter auch ein Rapt 2.2 gekauft zu meinem Spicy, damit ich auch Pumptracks und andere Skills üben kann. Hier das gute Stück:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinnek (14. August 2013)

ja hallo
such ein street bike mit dirt eigenschaften ist das rapt 2.2 dafür gut.
und welchen rhamen brauch ich s oder l.
bin ca. 176. 
fahre zum vergleich cannondale prophet in m past genau.
danke


----------



## Drae (27. August 2013)

Hi Tinnek,

ich fahr das 2.2 jetz seit nem halben Jahr hauptsächlich im Streetbereich und bin super zufrieden..
Sehr leicht, super wendig!
Auch auf Dirts liegts gut in der Luft!

Ich fahr den L Rahmen.. Bei 186cm.
Den S Rahmen bin ich noch nicht gefahrn deswegen ist es schwer zu sagen ob 176 besser zu S oder L passen.

Ich werds allerdings verkaufen, da ich mir ein Freeride Hardtail aufbaun will.


----------



## tinnek (27. August 2013)

HEy 
ich fahre eigentlich immer gern die räder etwas kleiner.
deswgen hier mal ne frage an alle die die in der Nähe von Köln wohnen oder biken und so ein 2.2 haben.
Wer hat lust mich kurz mal drauf setzen zu lassen.
Um die grösse zu prüfen.
Dank schon mal an die mutigen 
drae wo wohnst du denn ?


----------



## Drae (27. August 2013)

Im Saarland.. ^^


----------

